# Lake Atlin



## sam2182sw (Jul 24, 2005)

Hi Lads i have just found an old paper cutting it is a story about the first mate on the modern motor ship Lake Atlin, and his hobby of carrying his color films with him. His name is Oscar Ashcroft, it tells of Oscar most memorable movie that he took last year when his Vancouver based ship the Lake Burnaby struck a reef in the Sulu Sea. Before the ship could get of the reef a typhoon came up and pounded the ships to pieces on the rocks.Oscar stayed on board the dying vessel for two weeks and captured the full drama of her destruction on film. i worked on a ship in the Hull dry docks called the LLtreesent and i had job of cutting that name of the ship and then we changed her to the Lake Barnaby, she sailed from Hull over to the states we where told, by some of the crew that we knew and they came form Hull. they told us that they where going away for about one year, but about five weeks later we saw them in the pub and ask them what had happened about the one year trip, they told us that they had paid of at sea the ship had gone aground and was a C.T.L. do any off the the lads on the site know of this, i would like to come across the film that Oscar made. sam


----------



## bert thompson (Nov 28, 2005)

What a remarkable tale. Many thanks for posting
Best wishes
Bert.


----------



## sam2182sw (Jul 24, 2005)

Thanks Bert i had hoped it might be interesting to the lads because on the site a few weeks ago the Lake Atlin was posted and it did get a lot of responce and i hope that some of the lads that sailed on her might come back to me if you put into the site LAKE Atklin you might be able to read them they where very interesting once again Bert thanks for your remark sam


----------



## Vic Heaney (Nov 2, 2009)

sam2182sw said:


> Thanks Bert i had hoped it might be interesting to the lads because on the site a few weeks ago the Lake Atlin was posted and it did get a lot of responce and i hope that some of the lads that sailed on her might come back to me if you put into the site LAKE Atklin you might be able to read them they where very interesting once again Bert thanks for your remark sam


Well Sam, that's a strange thing about the Lake Burnaby going aground on a reef in the Sulu Sea. 

I was a very young Radio Officer on the Lake Atlin in 1957 when it also went aground on a reef in the Sulu Sea. The ship survived, I believe because of a double hull, although there was an immense rent along the bottom. The hull was inspected by divers in Singapore but there was no room in the dry dock so we limped back to Hull. This shortened the voyage considerably


----------



## sam2182sw (Jul 24, 2005)

Hi Vic well that must have been the time we put here in the dry dock in Alex dock and yes she did have a lot of bottom damage we where on her for about six to seven weeks about 36 bottom plates where renewed good job for us and what a good looking ship she was sam2182sw


----------



## Vic Heaney (Nov 2, 2009)

Hello Sam. It was very alarming when the ship suddenly shuddered to a halt, apparently in deep water. It was even more alarming when the ship went into reverse and backed off, without any clear knowledge of the damage. There were dark mutterings about whisky.


----------



## BernadetteL (Sep 13, 2015)

Good evening Sam,
I have just started looking for information about MV Lake Burnaby for my uncle who was serving on the ship at the time it was shipwrecked. I was very interested to see your post about Oscar Ashcroft and wondered if you had got any further with your enquiries. My uncle would be thrilled to see the movie if it has been found.
Thanks
Bernadette


----------



## sam2182sw (Jul 24, 2005)

Hi BERNADETTE sorry caps lock on. No I have not got any info from anyone a part from what you see on the site I was hoping that I would get some feedback and still hoping to. I thuoght the blog had gone dead so to speak nice to see that members are still looking. If I get any info I well let you know. I don't know if Oscar is still with us I hope so. Yes the lake Atlin played some part of my life in the shipyard game that I was in nice ship. I am writing a book about my life in the shipping game, some 58 years, and the Lake Atlin and the Burnaby is in it ,all the best Sam


----------



## sam2182sw (Jul 24, 2005)

Hi Bernadette sorry about this just for info there are some good photo of the two ship on Photoship.com sam2182sw


----------



## BernadetteL (Sep 13, 2015)

*Lake Burnaby*

Thanks for your prompt reply. 
I think my uncle would be interested in your book when it is written. He tells an interesting tale of his adventures after the ship was stranded on the reef.


----------



## sam2182sw (Jul 24, 2005)

Hi Bernadette thanks for that I will keep in touch keep looking on the site sam2182sw


----------

